
Some important personal news - YeGoblynQueenne
http://www.erfworld.com/blog/view/58899/important
======
Mononokay
I've never read the comic, so I'm not particularly in-the-know of these
people; just wondering, though, wouldn't a liver transplant work in cases like
those?

